# Alaska Cruise



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!



I am sure RC Sproul will be honoured to meet you.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!
> ...


Lol! Well, he should be!


----------



## Poimen (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> He will be doing most most of the teaching...



Have you been invited to speak?  

Sounds great. Perhaps I will go someday.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 13, 2008)

My husband and I have thought about doing one of these. You will love Alaska. It really is as beautiful and more beautiful than the pictures.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Augusta said:


> My husband and I have thought about doing one of these. You will love Alaska. It really is as beautiful and more beautiful than the pictures.


We have never been to Alaska! The trip is in mid-June so loots of whales! We got some good "binos"!


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Poimen said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > He will be doing most most of the teaching...
> ...


NO! Ligonier! Those ingrates did not make me a speaker! They would rather hear Sproul....for some reason!


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 13, 2008)

Envy is a sin.

Envy is a sin.

Envy is a sin.

Envy is a sin.

Envy is a sin.

(In other words,, I'm jealous as a green cow. )


----------



## SueS (Mar 13, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Envy is a sin.
> 
> Envy is a sin.
> 
> ...






Where's the jealousy smilie?!?!?


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Envy is a sin.
> 
> Envy is a sin.
> 
> ...


Lol! Not to rub salt BUT my Mom is giving me this as a B-Day present....so it is free! (I did not ask her , I just told her we were planning to go she called back and said I am giving you the cruise as a late B-Day present!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > My husband and I have thought about doing one of these. You will love Alaska. It really is as beautiful and more beautiful than the pictures.
> ...



You will need them. We saw a mama and baby orca right out front of my sister's house. There truly is wildlife everywhere. We have seen wolves, bears, eagles, seals, whales, deer, walrus, and moose. The scenery and colors are spectacular.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> Gryphonette said:
> 
> 
> > Envy is a sin.
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> Gryphonette said:
> 
> 
> > Envy is a sin.
> ...




How's your Mom feel about adoption?


----------



## R Harris (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.

With our country going up in flames and time running out, it just seems strange to be cruising.

Now, if he was engaging in strategic and operational planning on things to be done to turn the current crisis around, then it might be worthwhile. But to talk on a topic that every reformed person is well acquainted with and to be in a pietistic mindset about everything just doesn't seem right.

Again, I am not criticizing anyone for going on these cruises, but it just seems ackward.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

R Harris said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.
> 
> With our country going up in flames and time running out, it just seems strange to be cruising.
> 
> ...


Are you hinting for a postcard?


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Mar 13, 2008)

R Harris said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.
> 
> With our country going up in flames and time running out, it just seems strange to be cruising.
> 
> ...




I agree. These cruises often rubbed me the wrong way as well. I have a hard time imagining the apostle Paul doing this if he were around today.

I think it is a very yuppie/materialistic thing to do.

Just my 

Dave


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

DavidinKnoxville said:


> R Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.
> ...


PM your Snail mail and this Yuppie will send you a postcard as well. Frankly if you dislike them, don't go I will enjoy our Creators Beauty and sit under sound doctrine as well. Is that evil?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> DavidinKnoxville said:
> 
> 
> > R Harris said:
> ...



Yuppies need the gospel as well; enjoy the cruise.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > DavidinKnoxville said:
> ...


Thank you Brother!


----------



## Herald (Mar 13, 2008)

Folks, no need to be green with envy. Your friendly neighborhood Baptist has a solution. This June come cruise the scenic Chesapeake Bay with me, Bill Brown. Your journey will begin on an old skipjack departing from Annapolis. Don't mind the long oars on board. I doubt we'll need them. All meals will be provided (that's what the fishing tackle and blood worms are for). We'll have an in-depth study of John Hagee's latest book. If the fuel lasts we'll visit historic St. Michael's, Cambridge and Easton, Maryland. With any luck Michael Daniels will come over from Denton with fresh water. A great time will be had by all. Sleeping accommodations will be under the stars in the back of the boat or on shore, take your pick. Who needs the plush, 5 star treatment on a cruise ship when you can sail with me on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay? Book by April 1st and you'll get an extra day of crabbing on the Choptank River.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Folks, no need to be green with envy. Your friendly neighborhood Baptist has a solution. This June come cruise the scenic Chesapeake Bay with me, Bill Brown. Your journey will begin on an old skipjack departing from Annapolis. Don't mind the long oars on board. I doubt we'll need them. All meals will be provided (that's what the fishing tackle and blood worms are for). We'll have an in-depth study of John Hagee's latest book. If the fuel lasts we'll visit historic St. Michael's, Cambridge and Easton, Maryland. With any luck Michael Daniels will come over from Denton with fresh water. A great time will be had by all. Sleeping accommodations will be under the stars in the back of the boat or on shore, take your pick. Who needs the plush, 5 star treatment on a cruise ship when you can sail with me on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay? Book by April 1st and you'll get an extra day of crabbing on the Choptank River.


Put me down Bill! (Is there a crab limit?)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2008)

That sounds awesome. Enjoy and learn. Soak it up.

Oh and tell those Alaskans that when Al Gore's dreams come true they will not have a state bigger than Texas.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

Richard King said:


> That sounds awesome. Enjoy and learn. Soak it up.
> 
> Oh and tell those Alaskans that when Al Gore's dreams come true they will not have a state bigger than Texas.


I can't wait! Providence led me to Sproul's writings which led me to Reformed thought. It will be a great time to talk to him and learn and enjoy the sights of Alaska! I plan on soaking up everything they offer. Pray God's Blessing on our time my friend. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 13, 2008)

Golly, Bill, that certainly sounds like an absolutely _unforgettable_ time, but frankly, if a cruise doesn't involve a chocolate buffet and towels folded into winsome, clever animals, it's not my sort of travel. 

Laying on a deck chair, feet propped on the rail, sipping a Kahlua colada while the Berry Islands slide past....now _that's_ cruisin' Ivy-style!

Hint to those who haven't cruised before: Unless you're an up-with-the-birds sort, _don't_ get an outside cabin on the promenade deck, else you'll be awakened early by all the joggers. Most annoying!


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 13, 2008)

You're going to have a super time, I know.






Take notes on everything and report back to us, please!

And pictures...lots and lots of pictures. If there's not at least one of you with RCSR, we might suspect you were actually on Bill's bloodworm cruise instead.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2008)

Prior to my 50s I carped about what a silly waste of money cruises were. Now, having done the Alaska trip (unfortunately NOT with R.C.!!!) and Greece and the cities of Paul cruise, I can testify that they are cost effective and amazing ways to see the world. Both in terms of dollars and wear and tear on the bod (no changing hotels all the time), they are a GREAT way to go. Add the dimension of a dream vacation sweetened with Christian fellowship and Bible teaching and you have a home run. Enjoy this wonderful opportunity! Only those who are opposed to vacations or Bible teaching (on principle) should have a problem with this kind of venture. What a great deal!

I have friends who spend more on basketball games in a single season than the average cruise with a Christian leader. One of my friends spends more on his Dodger tickets every year than five trips with R.C. to Alaska cost.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!




I must now confess to the sin of envy.


Perhaps you could stow me in your luggage and carry me along Max?


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 13, 2008)

*Actually, this is an excellent point.*



DMcFadden said:


> Add the dimension of a dream vacation sweetened with Christian fellowship and Bible teaching and you have a home run.



_Especially_ the Christian fellowship. The idea of being on a cruise not only with my husband but in the company of so many other believers makes me almost swoon.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> R Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.
> ...


----------



## danmpem (Mar 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!



Oooh! Can you ask R.C. to get your autograph and have him send it to me, please?


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Prior to my 50s I carped about what a silly waste of money cruises were. Now, having done the Alaska trip (unfortunately NOT with R.C.!!!) and Greece and the cities of Paul cruise, I can testify that they are cost effective and amazing ways to see the world. Both in terms of dollars and wear and tear on the bod (no changing hotels all the time), they are a GREAT way to go. Add the dimension of a dream vacation sweetened with Christian fellowship and Bible teaching and you have a home run. Enjoy this wonderful opportunity! Only those who are opposed to vacations or Bible teaching (on principle) should have a problem with this kind of venture. What a great deal!
> 
> I have friends who spend more on basketball games in a single season than the average cruise with a Christian leader. One of my friends spends more on his Dodger tickets every year than five trips with R.C. to Alaska cost.


Thank you Brother. This is our yearly Summer vacation: As you pointed out cruises are cost effective, and good point about the objectors! Is it sinful to have a cruise with Godly Reformed Brethren and incorporate Devotions, Worship, and Study of God's Word while in the beauty of God's Creation? Like you I fail to understand the objections:Is it Reformed Christians must never cruise or vacation? OR is the argument:Reformed Brethren should NEVER travel together with the express purpose of solid Reformed Worship and Fellowship in God's Creation? I am glad you are as confused as I am about this "horrible" thing.


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

danmpem said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!
> ...


I charge for those! How many would you like?


----------



## etexas (Mar 13, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have signed up to go on a 5 day seminar/teaching tour to Glacier Bay Alaska. He will be doing most most of the teaching focusing on the Sovereignty of God, Morning devotions will be led by the Editor of Table Talk. It sounds like a great time to learn and it will be gorgeous in June for the areas we will be in! We also will have some docking places and free time to explore. We are very exited!
> ...


How much do you weigh Don?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 13, 2008)

For what it's worth, Levi was called to follow Jesus and the next thing he did was throw a big party and invite all of his friends. (Luke 5:27-32) 

The world wasn't in very good shape then either but that didn't seem to matter to Jesus. Now I realize that Levi was an apostle and that times may have been different in some respects, so one is not going to use this text to justify _any _big expense, but in light of the general principle, a cruise *to learn more about God's Word* seems justified doesn't it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Add the dimension of a dream vacation sweetened with Christian fellowship and Bible teaching and you have a home run.
> ...



I've thought that, some year in the distant future, it might be cool to organize a PB cruise. Just a thought. I definitely want to try to make some gatherings when I'm in the States since I've enjoyed seeing folks when I'm out and about on various trips.


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't toy with me, Rich.

It's not nice.

Wouldn't that be super? It'd need to be planned a long way in advance to provide participants as much time as possible to save up for it, but if we had an 18 month lead time, I daresay quite a few of us could manage to swing it.

And regional clambakes would be fun, too, of course!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 13, 2008)

*regonal clam bake!*

CLAME BAKE!

Sounds like you might want to come to New England for that. We gots clams, an' oystahs, an' lobstahs, an' all them good stuff! Ayuh!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 14, 2008)

Some pending legislation, might put an end to the Alaska Cruise!

The law requires that American domestic cruises must use ships of American registry, which are required to be built in America and manned by American crews.

There is such an operation in Hawaii which has been reduced from 3 ships to 1 ship due to foreign competition. In order to protect this small operation, legislation is being considered that ships with foreign registry must devote a significant portion of their cruise time at non-US ports.

Notice that when R.C. tells where this cruise is going, there is a Canadian port (Victoria, B.C.) in the list. Under current law, this token foreign port of call is all that is needed to have a Dutch ship make this cruise.


----------



## etexas (Mar 14, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Gryphonette said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


Cool Rich, I am not sure you can top Bill's crabbing skiff. But what can?


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Mar 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> DavidinKnoxville said:
> 
> 
> > R Harris said:
> ...



Just to be clear. It wasn't my intention to attack you and call you a yuppie/materialistic. If you look above, I was responding to R.Harris who wrote:



> Maybe it is just me, but I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.



I am not calling out Sproul and Macarthur (or you for that matter) for being materialistic. I am just saying that this specific thing smacks of materialism. (and yes, I do materialistic things too.)

I am just questioning if this sort of thing (setting up these types of cruises) is profitable as far a Christian witness goes. I would argue that it isn’t.

Hopefully this clears up any hurt feelings and I apologize I wasn't more clear in what I was addressing in my previous post.

In Christ,

Dave


----------



## DTK (Mar 14, 2008)

> ...I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.





> *Thomas Manton* Censuring is a trick of the devil, to take off the care from their own hearts; and therefore, to excuse indignation against their own sins, their zeal is passionate in declaiming against the sins of others. Gracious hearts reflect most upon themselves; they do not seek what to reprove in others, but what to lament in themselves. Partly because they are not so meek and gentle as true Christians. When a man is sensible of his own failings, he is very tender in reflecting upon the weaknesses of others. _Manton's Complete Works_, Exposition upon the Epistle of James, James 1:26, Vol. 4, p. 171.


Manton has been a great help to me in dealing with my real problem of a censorious spirit. 

DTK


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 14, 2008)

DavidinKnoxville said:


> I am just questioning if this sort of thing (setting up these types of cruises) is profitable as far a Christian witness goes. I would argue that it isn’t.
> 
> Hopefully this clears up any hurt feelings and I apologize I wasn't more clear in what I was addressing in my previous post.
> 
> ...



Dave, you raise some very good points and you made them quite appropriately. In my opinion you said nothing "wrong." I simply disagree a bit. Don't you think that each of us has areas we justify as acceptable and others (usually what someone else does) we classify as materialistic excess?

The exorbitant costs of sporting events, expensive cars, nice clothes, fitness club memberships, and luxury homes strikes me as "materialistic." So I never go sporting events, wear off the rack suits, drive a Hyundai, use my own treadmill at home, and live in a 90 year old house. But, accumulating a large theological library never bothered me at all. Yesterday, my tax man observed, "You certainly like to buy books." Ouch! Hey, my wife and I could BOTH go on a R.C. junket for the price of my annual book purchases. 

What about a cruise strikes you as a "bad" witness? It is less sign of excess than some of the cars folks on the PB probably drive every day which can be seen by everyone. 

Recently, my staff started ordering me dress shirts from Nordstroms and had our new logo put on over the pocket and my monogram on the sleeve. "Dennis, you need to dress a little more appropriately now that we are doing this $44 million project. J.C. Penney shirts won't cut it any more." At first it offended me to think that I would wear something from Nordstroms (in my value system that place has always been a clear sign of materialistic excess).

Hmmmmm. It strikes me that my ideas of what is appropriate or not appropriate have more to do with some pretty idiosyncratic subjective factors and they are not always immediately evident. Balancing Christian liberty and Christian discipleship is a life-long struggle.

In principle, however, trips with MacArthur or R.C. Sproul pretty much anywhere strike me as a GREAT way to make a vacation into a value-added experience.


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Mar 14, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> DavidinKnoxville said:
> 
> 
> > I am just questioning if this sort of thing (setting up these types of cruises) is profitable as far a Christian witness goes. I would argue that it isn’t.
> ...



In my hometown of Akron Ohio, there is this prosperity preacher named Ernest Angley. He has a very nice church building… and adjacent to it is the cathedral buffet which his ministry owns. He even has his own local television station. When I was a kid, you would see his limo around town and often in front of some very nice restaurants. If you are in town and you turn his show, you can catch him exhorting people to send him money to further the gospel. I guess this is where my aversion to our better known teachers inviting people to come join them on a cruise ship. 

I am sure the intention is good. Just like some of the mega churches in the country setting up a Starbucks in their church lobbies. And don’t get me wrong, I am not taking the stance that we have more important things to do or that the world is in such dire straights that we shouldn’t have any fun. Instead, I am just concerned how it looks to the world that we are going on “Christian cruises” to enjoy the word of God amidst the backdrop of beautiful Alaska. Could you honestly see Paul setting one of these up? (Yes, I know they didn’t have cruise ships back then.) I just can’t see it for the life of me.

I am not pointing the finger or calling anyone out. But just in general. Is this being a good steward of the gospel? I just don’t see it folks. I just think that people will look at this and say “oh, they are just like Ernest”. And I will have trouble saying that they are wrong.


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Mar 14, 2008)

DTK said:


> > ...I have a real problem with all of these cruises these guys do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friend,

I don't think anyone here is zealously declaiming the sins of others around here. I would respectfully caution against painting honest concerns and questions as having their origins in such a thing.

Dave


----------



## DTK (Mar 14, 2008)

DavidinKnoxville said:


> Friend,
> 
> I don't think anyone here is zealously declaiming the sins of others around here. I would respectfully caution against painting honest concerns and questions as having their origins in such a thing.
> 
> Dave


Duly noted, looking to my own heart.

DTK


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 14, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Folks, no need to be green with envy. Your friendly neighborhood Baptist has a solution. This June come cruise the scenic Chesapeake Bay with me, Bill Brown. Your journey will begin on an old skipjack departing from Annapolis. Don't mind the long oars on board. I doubt we'll need them. All meals will be provided (that's what the fishing tackle and blood worms are for). We'll have an in-depth study of John Hagee's latest book. If the fuel lasts we'll visit historic St. Michael's, Cambridge and Easton, Maryland. With any luck Michael Daniels will come over from Denton with fresh water. A great time will be had by all. Sleeping accommodations will be under the stars in the back of the boat or on shore, take your pick. Who needs the plush, 5 star treatment on a cruise ship when you can sail with me on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay? Book by April 1st and you'll get an extra day of crabbing on the Choptank River.



Bill, that brings a tear to my eye. I'd surely love to take you up. I sailed a skipjack on the Chesapeake some 20 or so years ago--it was a highlight for me.

But I can offer a similar trip on Puget Sound: 16 foot homemade sailboat (with oars too!). We can cruise beautiful Commencement Bay of Tacoma, one of the world's premier Superfund sites, and fish for salmon. They say the ones with three eyes are not so bad.

I'll even throw in my thoughts about the regulative principle of tax law for a lecture.


----------



## etexas (Mar 14, 2008)

DavidinKnoxville said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > DavidinKnoxville said:
> ...


Agree to disagree on this matter to be frank I feel it an absurd thing to argue about. RC is not in the best of health and is in the twilight of his ministry. He has labored hard for Reformed Christianity and like all men he is not perfect, but he has done much for the Faith. Far be it from me to say he does not deserve 5 days on a trip! As for whether he and his ministry is making some big profit on this, I happen to know they are not! They contract with a travel company that does these types of tours, actually Sproul on down will not make a dime, it is set up so their travel expenses are covered. About it. I refuse to debate it. Those who disagree, send a letter to Sproul and tell him what a poor steward he is and how poorly he has served the Lord all these years. And may God have mercy on your souls for slandering fellow saints.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 14, 2008)

DavidinKnoxville said:


> In my hometown of Akron Ohio, there is this prosperity preacher named Ernest Angley
> 
> . . . Could you honestly see Paul setting one of these up? (Yes, I know they didn’t have cruise ships back then.) I just can’t see it for the life of me
> 
> . . . Is this being a good steward of the gospel? I just don’t see it folks. I just think that people will look at this and say “oh, they are just like Ernest”. And I will have trouble saying that they are wrong.



Say "baaaaayby!" Yes, I remember Ernest well. He specialized in healing the deaf by sticking his fingers in their ears and asking them to "say baby." 

As to Paul setting up a cruise, would he buy a nice home, drive a nice car, go on vacation anywhere, watch a basketball game, go to Disneyworld, take a trip to Hawaii or the Caribbean, or go to a movie? I don't know. Trying to put a first century person in modern settings will be jarring, no matter who it is. 

On the stewardship issue, again I ask the question: does anyone who disagrees with the cruise also disagree with vacations per se? You can get into R.C.'s deal for around $1,500 (inner stateroom). Is that too much to spend for a vacation? If yes, then your point stands. If not, then why is it offensive? How much would one spend to fly to Orlando for the Ligonier Conference, including hotel and food? Now prorate it over a 7 day experinece on the Alaska cruise.

No offense to our young brother getting a free junket, but . . . many of the people who do the cruise thing for vacations are older folks. For a variety of reasons (no kids at home, a desire to travel during retirement, it is genuinely easier on the body than other kinds of travel, economy of the experience vs. other kinds of trips), they like cruises. And, these group trips (whether to Israel, or to Germany, or to Alaska) are ridiculously cheaper than doing it on your own.

I sympathize with your sensibilities. When younger, I had very negative views of cruises. In my old age they seem to make economic sense. Is this just taste and liberty or is there a principal at stake?


----------



## Grymir (Mar 14, 2008)

Aw man, you go Etexas!!!! Sounds like so much fun. R.C. is one of my hero's of the faith. I teach sunday school because of him. Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! Have a blast. I hope you get to meet R.C. Keep us updated!!


----------



## etexas (Mar 14, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Aw man, you go Etexas!!!! Sounds like so much fun. R.C. is one of my hero's of the faith. I teach sunday school because of him. Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! Have a blast. I hope you get to meet R.C. Keep us updated!!


YOU "DA" MAN TIM!


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Mar 15, 2008)

etexas said:


> DavidinKnoxville said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Who is slandering anyone? I have been quite clear that I am not calling anyone materalistic nor am I attacking anyone. It is like asking if I stopped beating my wife when I didn't beat her to begin with. 

Nowhere in my post was I questioning if it was okay for RC Sproul to take a vacation. If you cannot represent what I am saying accurately and honestly then I request that you not respond at all.

Dave


----------

